# Freerider Elements replaced



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I was down at the LBS today looking for some Freerider Elements and they didn't have any. Can't order because apparently they are being replaced with the Freerider ELC. The shop does not plan to bring the new shoes in, here's why.


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

My wife would literally fall down laughing if I came home with those shoes. Guess I'm too old and not nearly cool enough to be the target market.


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm actually considering those too, when they are out. Don't like the garish colors either, but the weatherproofing is a big deal to me. Sharpie the whole shoe maybe?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I ordered the old Freerider Elements from Chainreaction. I hope by the time they are worn out Five Ten hires a designer who is not a $hithead idiot.


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

You can actually spray paint a shoe. Who knew?


----------



## beefmagic (Sep 17, 2005)

I have the old elements in an understated black and gray. Not sure why five ten doesn't offer each model in a basic black. Would seem to make economic sense. Those new ones look ridiculous.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I can see the new ones being blown out cheap after a while. The young guys at the lbs didn't like em either.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

For anyone interested, the old Elements are on markdown for $87.92 at fiveten's site, and you get another 20% off right now using the FF20 coupon code, bringing the total to $70.34. And ground shipping is free.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

No free shipping to Canada. They use a courier, and CRC mails em. If you are merican stock up.


----------



## Appalachian (Apr 12, 2006)

HPIguy said:


> For anyone interested, the old Elements are on markdown for $87.92 at fiveten's site, and you get another 20% off right now using the FF20 coupon code, bringing the total to $70.34. And ground shipping is free.


Thanks!
I just picked up the lime grey vxi elements for $55.20 shipped!


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

spewing they dont ship to australia....


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Well, I tested my new old Elements last night. It wasn't raining but my feet got soaked from the numerous large puddles. The water just went in the tops, but at least my feet were warm. I propped them up by a baseboard heater and they are dry and ready to go this AM.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Got a new-ish pair of Elements on the go and a new-ish pair of Impact Lows to back them up.

Hopefully sanity will prevail by the time they wear out. 

I probably can't wear out the pair of Impact Lows. They are like cockroaches! :eekster:


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm happy with the grip of my freeriders but always looking for something that might fit better...I'm between sizes. Adidas trail running shoes fit me perfect & I've been reading about their approach shoes with the Terrex sole. Looks like there are two different versions (see images). Anyone tried either or both? Seems like the pattern on the left (one with the red) would be better for gripping the pins.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

It looked like Hans Rey was wearing these in a recent video.


----------



## boomslang64 (Feb 18, 2015)

Those new shoes are hilariously awful. I've sort of ruined my Freeriders and need a new pair. Anyone have input on the Freerider Contacts? They look a little less bulky, which is my main complaint with the regular Freerider shoe.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

boomslang64 said:


> Those new shoes are hilariously awful. I've sort of ruined my Freeriders and need a new pair. Anyone have input on the Freerider Contacts? They look a little less bulky, which is my main complaint with the regular Freerider shoe.


Very happy with my Freerider Contacts. Not overly bulky, and outstanding grip/traction.

Really wish 5.10 would make a non-clipless version of the Kestrel, though.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Very happy with my Freerider Contacts. Not overly bulky, and outstanding grip/traction.


Hopefully they'll make a version without the smooth sole. We've got too much wet hike-a-bike on our rides for that to work.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

vikb said:


> Hopefully they'll make a version without the smooth sole. We've got too much wet hike-a-bike on our rides for that to work.


Would the IMPACT VXI work?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Would the IMPACT VXI work?


They'd be worth trying on for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

Maybe I'm late on this news but just read that Adidas bought 5.10 & are starting to use the grippy 5.10 sole material on their MTB shoes. Per Travis Bickle's post I saw that Hans Rey is riding in the adidas terrex trailcross mtb.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm completely out of the target demographic for those multi-color 5.10 shoes, but would definitely wear them nonetheless.


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Wow !*

And I thought I was being "out there" with my orange laces and soles on my Spitfires  lol


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> I'm completely out of the target demographic for those multi-color 5.10 shoes, but would definitely wear them nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 1034988


It's just odd not to offer a neutral colour like black or grey.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

If you stare long enough, there's a stereoscopic image that subconsciously makes you a better rider!!


----------



## Appalachian (Apr 12, 2006)

At my age it's tough to be hip. These shoes could possibly lead the way.


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> It looked like Hans Rey was wearing these in a recent video.


Yes, Hans Rey wears the Terrex Solos, probably along with some others, as he's sponsored by Adidas, I believe. Think I saw some pictures of him with the Trail Cross in the latest MBA.

Are the ones on the left the Terrex Swift Solo. If so, they don't use the stealth rubber sole that the Terrex Solo has. Reviews I've seen have complained about the grippiness of the Traxion sole, unless it's one made with the Continental rubber. I have the Terrex Solo and love them.

A couple weeks ago, you could have bought them from Adidas directly for half price. I bought two pair of the Terrex Fast X GTX boot, not for cycling, so far these have been wonderful.

Keep checking their website adidas outdoor occasionally, and they may have other offers before Christmas.

Those new 5.10's are fugly.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

The Terrex Solo looks good. How stiff is the midsole?


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

They seem stiff enough to me. I've been having ankle tenderness for some time now, largely due to sorting out issues with my orthotics, and riding the 5.10 Vxi's I bought, my ankles were really sore, but not so with the Adidas.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## ConchoBill (Jan 12, 2015)

I just bought, and received, a pair of 510 Freeriders in the "blue suede. I'm much happier with those than I would be with whatever the design is that yall are showing in these photos. I heard about what they were doing and it encouraged me to buy some actual bike shoes.


----------

